# My New Oil Painting of Marilyn Monroe!!!! Just Finished!!!



## seangeorge (Jan 23, 2013)

Brand new finished original oil painting, Portrait of Marilyn Monroe. Oil on canvas, 14 x 18, signed, 2013.

Visit My Page for more of my Work: www.facebook.com/seangeorgeart

View Auction for this Painting HERE: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-PA...97929944?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item2a2a471cd8
Thanks!!!
​


----------

